# Help! $25 to person who can solve this tech problem...



## John Claus (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi... I just bought Soundiron's new version of _Cathedral of Junk_. Really like the sounds and really want to use it, especially the arp feature, on an upcoming score. BUT, when I put it in Arp mode, it's in hold mode, not "normal," so it's in continuous play and won't turn off when I lift off the keys. I can never get it into normal mode, even though that's the default mode it appears to be in. It just keeps playing until I turn off the Arp feature manually. Then, if I turn the Arp feature back on, I get no sound at all when I play the keys. I've done a ton of troubleshooting with the help of a supportive rep at Soundiron, but he and I can't figure out the problem. Based on troubleshooting, it's not my midi controller or pedal, it's not Kontakt, it's not Pro Tools. I've deinstalled and reloaded the program on my desktop, and I've loaded the program separately/fresh on my laptop, too, and it produces the same problem. My wife and partner in film scoring bought it also, and it runs fine on her machine, which is a similar set-up to mine, and it works for her in both Digital Performer and Pro Tools. I'm running Kontakt 5.8 and Pro Tools 12.7. Shes running Kontakt 5.8, too, and PT 2018.10. Pro Tools 12.7 should be fine for this. My desktop is an older hot-rodded MacPro 12 core with lots of RAM, and my laptop's a late 2017 MacBook Pro, fully loaded. The Soundiron rep refunded my money and has no more ideas, but thinks it must have something to do with a computer setting of some sort. I'm tearing my hair out, and my brain hurts. What kind of computer setting could be doing this on only this one program and on both my desktop and laptop? Anybody have any insights or other avenues to consider? Thank you!


----------



## jason.d (Jan 20, 2019)

John Claus said:


> Hi... Just bought Soundiron's new version of _Cathedral of Junk_. Really like the sounds and really want to use it, especially the arp feature, on an upcoming score. BUT, when I put it in Arp mode, it's in hold mode, not "normal," so it's in continuous play and won't turn off when I lift off the keys. I can never get it into normal mode, even though that's the default mode it appears to be in. It just keeps playing until I turn off the Arp feature manually. Then, if I turn the Arp feature back on, I get no sound at all when I play the keys. I've done a ton of troubleshooting with the help of a supportive rep at Soundiron, but he and I can't figure out the problem. Based on troubleshooting, it's not my midi controller or pedal, it's not Kontakt, it's not Pro Tools. I've deinstalled and reloaded the program on my desktop, and I've loaded the program separately/fresh on my laptop, too, and it produces the same problem. My wife and partner in film scoring bought it also, and it runs fine on her machine, which is a similar set-up to mine, and it works for her in both Digital Performer and Pro Tools. I'm running Kontakt 5.8 and Pro Tools 12.7. Shes running Kontakt 5.8, too, and PT 2018.10. Pro Tools 12.7 should be fine for this. My desktop is an older hot-rodded MacPro 12 core with lots of RAM, and my laptop's a late 2017 MacBook Pro, fully loaded. The Soundiron rep refunded my money and has no more ideas, but thinks it must have something to do with a computer setting of some sort. I'm tearing my hair out, and my brain hurts. What kind of computer setting could be doing this on only this one program and on both my desktop and laptop? Anybody have any insights or other avenues to consider? Thank you!



Hmm seems like a software problem rather than hardware. It helps knowing that the library works on your wife’s configuration.

Few questions:
What computer and MacOS version is your wife using?
Are you having issues with it on your MacBook Pro or Mac Pro? What MacOS version for the machine with the trouble?

I too have a Mac Pro (2010) and have upgraded it over the years. I’ve had random problems here and there, but nothing that couldn’t be fixed.

I have some suspicions:
- MacOS version may have a weird driver fluke.
- Some sort of USB problem. Are you using USB to connect your midi controller to your machine? Try other ports?
- Maybe there are some Kontakt user configuration files that need to be reset or deleted. I don’t know too much about this for Kontakt but I’ve had similar issues with other software.

There is for sure a reason why it’s not working. Finding out what that is might take some time, however.


----------



## John Claus (Jan 20, 2019)

jason.d said:


> Hmm seems like a software problem rather than hardware. It helps knowing that the library works on your wife’s configuration.



Thanks much for the reply! Answers to your questions:
1) My wife and I are both using OS Sierra 10.12.6 and that's what I have on my laptop (MacBook Pro) also. Her world runs the program just fine and mine doesn't.
2) I have the problem on both my Mac Pro desktop (an early 2009, now a 12 core with a full upgrade in processing speed and with lots of RAM) and my MacBook Pro
3) I do use USB to connect my midi controller, but I've tried different midi controllers on both my Mac Pro and MacBook Pro and still have the problem, and, at the suggestion of the Soundiron rep, I tried opening the program in a standalone version of Kontakt (i.e., outside of Pro Tools). Doing that and without a keyboard I still have the problem. I've also tried things without a pedal connected to my midi controllers, and still have the problem.
4) And, I just updated my version of Kontakt on my desktop to the most recent version of 5, which is 5.8, and I was already using 5.8 on my laptop. And, this is the version of Kontakt my wife uses, that opens and plays her copy of Cathedral of Junk just fine.

So, hmmmm, it's a mindbender... thanks again!


----------



## clisma (Jan 20, 2019)

I would try the following:

- turn off the arpeggiator 
- click on the wrench icon in the top left of the instrument to access Kontakt’s innards
- Click on the Script Editor tab all the way to the right. 
- Find an empty tab and select it.
- From the Preset Menu in this tab load a stock Arpeggiator from the Factory list
- once loaded, turn it on. Does it work like this? If so, we can show it’s interface outside edit mode and you can at least have a built-in arpeggiator, even if it’s not the one intended.


----------



## John Claus (Jan 20, 2019)

clisma said:


> I would try the following:
> 
> - turn off the arpeggiator
> - click on the wrench icon in the top left of the instrument to access Kontakt’s innards
> ...



I tried this, but very few notes play, and the sound isn't remotely the same... i.e., it isn't a work-around worth pursuing. Thanks very much for the idea, though.


----------



## jason.d (Jan 20, 2019)

John Claus said:


> Thanks much for the reply! Answers to your questions:
> 1) My wife and I are both using OS Sierra 10.12.6 and that's what I have on my laptop (MacBook Pro) also. Her world runs the program just fine and mine doesn't.
> 2) I have the problem on both my Mac Pro desktop (an early 2009, now a 12 core with a full upgrade in processing speed and with lots of RAM) and my MacBook Pro
> 3) I do use USB to connect my midi controller, but I've tried different midi controllers on both my Mac Pro and MacBook Pro and still have the problem, and, at the suggestion of the Soundiron rep, I tried opening the program in a standalone version of Kontakt (i.e., outside of Pro Tools). Doing that and without a keyboard I still have the problem. I've also tried things without a pedal connected to my midi controllers, and still have the problem.
> ...



Ok I guess we can rule out OS version if it’s working on your wife’s computer. We can also rule out Kontakt user files.

Very interesting that you’re having the same problem on two computers. Have you by any chance restored both of your Macs from the same backup or time machine restore point?


----------



## j_kranz (Jan 20, 2019)

Does it work in standalone? Is the instrument set to midi channel 1, or Omni (or something else)?


----------



## John Claus (Jan 20, 2019)

jason.d said:


> Ok I guess we can rule out OS version if it’s working on your wife’s computer. We can also rule out Kontakt user files.
> 
> Very interesting that you’re having the same problem on two computers. Have you by any chance restored both of your Macs from the same backup or time machine restore point?



Yes, the two system drives are very similar. The idea is that the laptop should be sort of a clone with allowance for differences in the two computers' internal architecture. For fluidity of work, I want the two systems to operate as seamlessly as possible, which has been the case almost entirely until now.

Regarding Kontakt, one thing I've been wondering about is if some old Kontakt files I have on my system drives, from previous versions of Kontakt, could somehow be causing the problem. Seems like a stretch to me, but I don't know enough to know.

Also, possibly of note is that I have two other Soundiron programs with arpeggiators and both run fine on both of my machines.

I don't think other new purchasers of the Cathedral of Junk program are having this issue, so I think there's some quirky interaction going on for me between the program and some aspect of my desktop system drive or something else, that was copied onto my laptop drive. 

Thanks!!


----------



## John Claus (Jan 20, 2019)

j_kranz said:


> Does it work in standalone? Is the instrument set to midi channel 1, or Omni (or something else)?



The instrument is set to midi channel 1.

And, no, the program doesn't work in standalone, either. I tried it standalone fairly early on, at the suggestion of the Soundiron rep, so as to rule Pro Tools in or out. The fact that it doesn't work even when outside the Pro Tools environment suggests the issue isn't PT. And, this would seem to point back to Kontakt, but, as noted above, I'm running the same most recent version of Kontakt on both, 5.8. When the problem started, I had 5.7 on the desktop and didn't yet know what version was on the laptop, so when I found out my wife was running 5.8, and the program was working on her setup, I thought maybe that was my issue and that I should update to 5.8. I did this to my desktop, then discovered that my laptop was already running 5.8. This suggests the version of Kontakt isn't the issue. My post below does ask a question about other aspects of Kontakt, but the version definitely shouldn't be the issue.

And, as noted above, my wife and I are both running the same OS (Sierra 1012.6), and her machine runs the program fine while mine doesn't... So that should rule out the OS as the problem, too. Although, there may be some quirky thing in my OS that developed somewhere along the way and is now reflected in my laptop... Although the OS was loaded separately, initially, into my laptop.

Thus, I'm beginning to think there's something on my system drive that's getting in the way, but it's not an OS problem.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Jan 20, 2019)

Give SI a try? They are generally very good at responding I found.


----------



## YaniDee (Jan 20, 2019)

Are you both using the same keyboard? Does it behave the same whether you use the Kontakt built in keyboard or an external controller?


----------



## John Claus (Jan 20, 2019)

C.R. Rivera said:


> Give SI a try? They are generally very good at responding I found.



That was the first thing I did, and while they were very supportive, they couldn't figure it out, and, kindly, refunded my money. I love their products and support, but at this point, I'm on my own to figure this mystery out, and if I do I'll report back to them what I found. For now, if I want to use the arp in Cathedral of Junk, which is the reason I bought the program, I'll have to work on my wife's system when she isn't using it, then commit that to audio, in order to move it into my room, etc.


----------



## John Claus (Jan 20, 2019)

YaniDee said:


> Are you both using the same keyboard? Does it behave the same whether you use the Kontakt built in keyboard or an external controller?


My wife and I do use different keyboards, but I brought hers into my room and the problem persisted. I also tried another keyboard in my rig and that didn't work either... so, I don't think it's keyboard related. Thanks, though!


----------



## John Claus (Jan 20, 2019)

Does anyone think that old component Kontakt files on my system drives (both desktop and laptop) could be interfering here in some way?? Thanks!


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 20, 2019)

John Claus said:


> Regarding Kontakt, one thing I've been wondering about is if some old Kontakt files I have on my system drives, from previous versions of Kontakt, could somehow be causing the problem. Seems like a stretch to me, but I don't know enough to know.



No. Each major version of Kontakt (3, 4, 5, 6) is entirely self-contained and doesn't touch anything regarding any other version of Kontakt that might be installed on a particular system.


----------



## jason.d (Jan 20, 2019)

For the sake of troubleshooting, you might want to try creating a fresh new user account on your computer and try the standalone version of the library. This would indicate if there’s some configuration tied to your user profile.


----------



## John Claus (Jan 20, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> No. Each major version of Kontakt (3, 4, 5, 6) is entirely self-contained and doesn't touch anything regarding any other version of Kontakt that might be installed on a particular system.


Thanks for clearing that up... much appreciated!


----------



## dflood (Jan 20, 2019)

John Claus said:


> Also, possibly of note is that I have two other Soundiron programs with arpeggiators and both run fine on both of my machines.


This sure sounds like a problem that only Soundiron can sort out.


----------



## John Claus (Jan 20, 2019)

jason.d said:


> For the sake of troubleshooting, you might want to try creating a fresh new user account on your computer and try the standalone version of the library. This would indicate if there’s some configuration tied to your user profile.


 Thanks... an interesting idea I wouldn't have thought of... But, I just tried it and the problem continues...

Don't know, but I may be reaching the point where I have to give up on chasing this until April or so -- unless, of course, more ideas come in. We have projects to work on, and I don't want to get into moving up to PT 2018 or a new operating system until I know I have a little time to deal with the nastiness that usually follows some of those kinds of moves. I can't afford to lose any programs right now, even short term, plus the time that reauthorizing requires. Ugh!

I still welcome any creative strategies, though... thank you!


----------



## John Claus (Jan 20, 2019)

dflood said:


> This sure sounds like a problem that only Soundiron can sort out.


As I explained above, I tried that, and they were very prompt, stayed with me, and attempted to troubleshoot and be helpful, but none of their ideas over a two day period produced a solution, and they didn't have any other ideas. In addition, there was no indication that anybody else is having this problem, so they concluded the problem wasn't in their coding, etc. Among many things, I've uninstalled and reinstalled the program on both my desktop and laptop, and I tried all the things described in my various posts above, but nothing's worked. They kindly refunded the cost of the program (only $13 for a cool program), but I'm on my own now to find the problem and a fix.


----------



## Kony (Jan 20, 2019)

John Claus said:


> BUT, when I put it in Arp mode, it's in hold mode, not "normal," so it's in continuous play and won't turn off when I lift off the keys. I can never get it into normal mode, even though that's the default mode it appears to be in. It just keeps playing until I turn off the Arp feature manually.


Are you using a sustain pedal which might be causing interference?


----------



## jason.d (Jan 20, 2019)

John Claus said:


> Thanks... an interesting idea I wouldn't have thought of... But, I just tried it and the problem continues...
> 
> Don't know, but I may be reaching the point where I have to give up on chasing this until April or so -- unless, of course, more ideas come in. We have projects to work on, and I don't want to get into moving up to PT 2018 or a new operating system until I know I have a little time to deal with the nastiness that usually follows some of those kinds of moves. I can't afford to lose any programs right now, even short term, plus the time that reauthorizing requires. Ugh!
> 
> I still welcome any creative strategies, though... thank you!



Ah super bummer it’s not working. I’m running low on ideas besides re-imaging the computer from scratch.

I agree with dflood that this sounds like something only Soundiron can fix. There’s something about your configuration that is triggering this problem that otherwise shouldn’t be.

Good luck on your projects!


----------



## dflood (Jan 20, 2019)

Only Soundiron would know what’s different (if anything) between the arp code in their other libraries and this one. If they have given up then I guess it’s just a guessing game. Did they go online with you, because the biggest thing with bugs is consistency and repeatability and it seems like that’s the case here.


----------



## John Claus (Jan 20, 2019)

Kony said:


> Are you using a sustain pedal which might be causing interference?


I ruled out the possibility of pedal issues very early on by removing it entirely from the picture and by trying different keyboards, all without a pedal. Thanks...


----------



## John Claus (Jan 20, 2019)

jason.d said:


> Ah super bummer it’s not working. I’m running low on ideas besides re-imaging the computer from scratch.
> 
> I agree with dflood that this sounds like something only Soundiron can fix. There’s something about your configuration that is triggering this problem that otherwise shouldn’t be.
> 
> Good luck on your projects!



I agree there's something odd about my set-up, somewhere in computer settings of some sort, that sets off the arp in Cathedral of Junk, much in the same way a malfunctioning or held down pedal would. What could that be is the challenge and mystery...Thanks for all your time, ideas and goodwill!! Best to you, too...


----------



## John Claus (Jan 20, 2019)

dflood said:


> Only Soundiron would know what’s different (if anything) between the arp code in their other libraries and this one. If they have given up then I guess it’s just a guessing game. Did they go online with you, because the biggest thing with bugs is consistency and repeatability and it seems like that’s the case here.



Good points. They said they're using the same basic template in all of their various recent libraries with arpeggiators, which is why they're as stumped as the rest of us, I think. As noted above, I own two other Soundiron programs with arpeggiators, and they run fine. The SI rep didn't go online with me, though, if I understand correctly what you mean by that. Thanks!


----------



## Ben H (Jan 20, 2019)

You said you tried swapping controllers and also USB ports, but did you also try swapping the USB cable, in case the one that you are using is faulty?

Similarly if you are using a USB hub, did you try plugging the cable directly into one of the computer's USB ports instead?


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 20, 2019)

Wild guess and you probably already checked this :
Did you try to track incoming midi data in your DAW?
Don’t you have any other midi routing program and/or midi configuration running in the background?
Do you have the issue with other libraries ?

Good luck !


----------



## vagar (Jan 21, 2019)

John Claus said:


> I tried it standalone fairly early on, at the suggestion of the Soundiron rep, so as to rule Pro Tools in or out. The fact that it doesn't work even when outside the Pro Tools environment suggests the issue isn't PT. And, this would seem to point back to Kontakt, but, as noted above, I'm running the same most recent version of Kontakt on both, 5.8.



It would seem that, somehow, the arpeggiator is not reacting to note-off MIDI events. Without the arpeggiator mode engaged and playing staccato, does it seem like the synth holds notes longer than it should?

Maybe, from another project or tweak attempt, there is some leftover script, or MIDI filter, or sustain pedal fixed value in Kontakt's configuration that is the cause of the issue. Did you try to contact Native Instruments about it?


----------



## nordicguy (Jan 21, 2019)

Not that I think this where issue's coming from but, while troubleshooting, better to have a check at everything...
-No IAC Driver going on.
<EDIT * this applies to Logic X only * -Nothing messing with midi into the Environment.>

I also remember struggling with a Reaktor Ensemble to find out that my midi controller (an old one)
wasn't sending "midi note off" message, but instead, "velocity 0" (Rel:0000) message.
But since you'v already tried another controller it shouldn't be where the issue's coming from anyway.

A last thing. I recently bought MidiFire witch'v got amongst other things an event monitor to check what's coming out from any connected midi source.
You may already have something taking care of this though.
Not affiliated with them in any way but it also does many things, midi wise, that I found pretty convenient.
Should I get it earlier.


----------



## John Claus (Jan 21, 2019)

Ben H said:


> You said you tried swapping controllers and also USB ports, but did you also try swapping the USB cable, in case the one that you are using is faulty?
> 
> Similarly if you are using a USB hub, did you try plugging the cable directly into one of the computer's USB ports instead?



Good things to consider, and, yes, we did account for all of these elements in the chain. One of the keyboards we tried uses a different type of usb cable, and we tried that keyboard on both my desktop and my laptop and still had the problem. Most importantly, though, the problem persists when running the program in standalone Kontakt (i.e., when not opened within Pro Tools). In standalone mode, I wasn't using an external keyboard, just the virtual keyboard within Kontakt. This, then, strongly points to the problem being in the computer, not in any of the peripheral stuff or Pro Tools. We've wondered about something going on in Kontakt, but early in the process I updated my destktop to Kontact v5.8 from 5.7 thinking that might be the issue and that anything corrupted in my 5.7 would get cleared out and set right. But, still have the problem...


----------



## John Claus (Jan 21, 2019)

LowweeK said:


> Wild guess and you probably already checked this :
> Did you try to track incoming midi data in your DAW?
> Don’t you have any other midi routing program and/or midi configuration running in the background?
> Do you have the issue with other libraries ?
> ...



Thanks! Starting to think along these lines and will explore the midi world today. Two things relevant to your thoughts: 1) Not having this problem with any other libraries, including two other Soundiron programs with what are supposedly the same or near same arpeggiators. They told me they use the same template in all of these programs. And, the problem occurs when running the program with Kontakt in standalone mode -- i.e., while not using my DAW (Pro Tools). Also, the problem shouldn't be Kontakt, as I've just loaded the latest v5 version of Kontakt, v 5.8.


----------



## John Claus (Jan 21, 2019)

vagar said:


> It would seem that, somehow, the arpeggiator is not reacting to note-off MIDI events. Without the arpeggiator mode engaged and playing staccato, does it seem like the synth holds notes longer than it should?
> 
> Maybe, from another project or tweak attempt, there is some leftover script, or MIDI filter, or sustain pedal fixed value in Kontakt's configuration that is the cause of the issue. Did you try to contact Native Instruments about it?



I think you're onto the next area to explore! Last night we were starting to focus on this kind of thinking, too, given the many other possibilities that seem to have been ruled out.

To answer your question: When the arpeggiator is not engaged, the notes are normal length. They're clearly not holding long. But I do think the issue is that the arpeggiator, when on, is locked in hold mode somehow. Another wrinkle to this is that when you then turn the arpeggiator off, to get the notes to stop, the program doesn't go back to normal functioning. Most of the keys won't play anything at all then, and the only way to restore normal function is to reload an instrument within the program. I agree it's a good idea to contact NI to see if they have any ideas. After having the problem, I did update my version of Kontakt, on my desktop, from 5.7 to 5.8 (my laptop was already 5.8), thinking that would wipe the slate clean, but maybe there could still be some issues somehow.

Contributor here, Evil Dragon, knows Kontak inside and out, so I wonder if he has any ideas.


----------



## robgb (Jan 21, 2019)

Folks, please quit suggesting that Soundiron can fix the problem. READ THE DAMN POST. He has already gone that route. They were extremely helpful but unable to find a solution, and because his problem is an anomaly (even in his own household) they've decided it's an issue with his rig and not their coding.


----------



## John Claus (Jan 21, 2019)

nordicguy said:


> Not that I think this where issue's coming from but, while troubleshooting, better to have a check at everything...
> -No IAC Driver going on.
> -Nothing messing with midi into the Environment.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I do now think the issue IS something involving midi matters, but where's it's coming from I don't have a clue. Starting to explore those dark and, to me, mysterious avenues...


----------



## John Claus (Jan 21, 2019)

robgb said:


> Folks, please quit suggesting that Soundiron can fix the problem. READ THE DAMN POST. He has already gone that route. They were extremely helpful but unable to find a solution, and because his problem is an anomaly (even in his own household) they've decided it's an issue with his rig and not their coding.



Thanks robgb!!


----------



## John Claus (Jan 21, 2019)

vagar said:


> Maybe, from another project or tweak attempt, there is some leftover script, or MIDI filter, or sustain pedal fixed value in Kontakt's configuration that is the cause of the issue. Did you try to contact Native Instruments about it?



I wonder if anyone like, say, Evil Dragon, here, has thoughts about this idea from earlier in the thread??? Thank you!!


----------



## geronimo (Jan 21, 2019)

Have you looked at the KONTAKT Preferences setting between the two machines used ?


----------



## John Claus (Jan 21, 2019)

geronimo said:


> Have you looked at the KONTAKT Preferences setting between the two machines used ?



No... hadn't thought of that and don't really know about that option, so will do... thank you! 

But, I did install the latest version of Kontakt, v5.8 (didn't want to go to 6), on my desktop, after this problem appeared, and I would have thought that would wipe out old preferences and replace them with the new version's default settings, no??


----------



## robgb (Jan 21, 2019)

John Claus said:


> No... hadn't thought of that and don't really know about that option, so will do... thank you!


Please let us know what the problem was if you ever get it sorted out.


----------



## John Claus (Jan 22, 2019)

robgb said:


> Please let us know what the problem was if you ever get it sorted out.



Will do... It may be some time before I can get back to this, but...


----------



## John Claus (Jan 22, 2019)

dflood said:


> Only Soundiron would know what’s different (if anything) between the arp code in their other libraries and this one. If they have given up then I guess it’s just a guessing game. Did they go online with you, because the biggest thing with bugs is consistency and repeatability and it seems like that’s the case here.



The SI rep said they're using the same template for all the arpeggiators in their programs, some of which I have and use without problem. Also, as noted above, my wife's machine, which is very similar in set-up to mine, runs Cathedral of Junk just fine in both Pro Tools and Digital Performer.


----------



## John Claus (Jan 22, 2019)

In mid April, I'll move up to Pro Tools 2018 and update or reinstall my existing OS.


----------



## Ben H (Jan 22, 2019)

John Claus said:


> The SI rep said they're using the same template for all the arpeggiators in their programs, some of which I have and use without problem.



Are you sure the library installation is not corrupted? Have you tried reinstalling it?


----------



## John Claus (Jan 22, 2019)

Ben H said:


> Are you sure the library installation is not corrupted? Have you tried reinstalling it?


Yes, have reinstalled a couple of times...


----------



## P.N. (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi. I'm here for the 25 dollares. How close are we to solving this? 

Alright, seriously. Without reinstalling the OS, one thing you could try is check out external peripherals. Disconnect and uninstall printers, scanners, wireless adaptors, etc.

If the computers that present the issue have different peripherals from the computer where it all works fine, that should be taken into consideration.

Cheers.


----------



## John Claus (Jan 22, 2019)

P.N. said:


> Hi. I'm here for the 25 dollares. How close are we to solving this?
> 
> Alright, seriously. Without reinstalling the OS, one thing you could try is check out external peripherals. Disconnect and uninstall printers, scanners, wireless adaptors, etc.
> 
> ...



I don't have any of the kind of peripherals you mention, and I have the problem on both my desktop and laptop, which run with different usb hubs, drives and types of drive connections, etc., so it seems unlikely peripherals could be the issue, right? I.e., the two computers with the problem have different external set-ups between them and neither has things like a printer, scanner, etc. My wife's computer, the one that runs the program without problem, has some of those types of peripherals attached, and it's fine!


----------



## dbudimir (Jan 23, 2019)

I just installed it and am having the exact same problem. Stand alone and in Logic. Bummer! I don't have time in the next week or two to try and figure it out but I will check back here regularly.


----------



## clisma (Jan 23, 2019)

dbudimir said:


> I just installed it and am having the exact same problem. Stand alone and in Logic. Bummer! I don't have time in the next week or two to try and figure it out but I will check back here regularly.


Rats. You should, however, make sure to contact SoundIron. They'll want to know there's potentially more than one user with the same issue.


----------



## John Claus (Jan 23, 2019)

dbudimir said:


> I just installed it and am having the exact same problem. Stand alone and in Logic. Bummer! I don't have time in the next week or two to try and figure it out but I will check back here regularly.



So, sorry you're having the problem, but, frankly, I'm ecstatic I'm not alone now out here in the dark and mysterious wilderness of tech problem solving... lol. Please do write Nathan at Soundiron's support email. I'll do this, too, now and will send a link to this whole thread. He's a great guy and will want to know about this development. It's a new plug-in, so it isn't surprising there are some bugs. The only weird thing on my end is that, as noted often above, my wife has a very similar set-up to mine and the program runs fine for her in both Pro Tools and Digital Performer. Your experiencing the problem gives me hope that the program may work for me, when I upgrade to Pro Tools 2018, which is the PT my wife is running, while I'm still on v 12.7. Thanks a lot for posting here! Maybe if Soundiron solves the problem, I'll rightfully have to give them my promised $25...


----------



## Jaap (Jan 23, 2019)

Have you tried it in a different DAW? Maybe download a trial version of Cubase or Reaper for the sake of testing. Maybe it is something in Protools creating this issue somehow. Good luck!


----------



## dbudimir (Jan 23, 2019)

Jaap said:


> Have you tried it in a different DAW? Maybe download a trial version of Cubase or Reaper for the sake of testing. Maybe it is something in Protools creating this issue somehow. Good luck!





John Claus said:


> while I'm still on v 12.7




I just tried it in Ableton Live 10 and Vienna Ensemble Pro(plugin and Stand alone). Also I had a version of Cubase LE AI Elements 9.5. Same results


----------



## YaniDee (Jan 23, 2019)

Same here..I kind of noticed it when I first tried it, but figured I'd get back to it..Well I got back to it, and yes the "normal" arp holds, and not only that but sometimes it allows adding more notes, and sometimes not..and the "hold +" doesn't behave properly..I tried the built in script editor arpeggietor, it works as it should (normal stops on key off).
Maybe it should be mentioned to tech support, but I'm not going to lose any sleep over it..


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 23, 2019)

I haven't read the entire thread, so my apologies if this was mentioned before, but we sometimes get weird problems like this which are due to a USB keyboard double-triggering notes. In other words, for some people, when they play a C3, the keyboard sends _two_ C3 note-on commands instead of just one. With certain KSP scripts (in my case, with RealiWhistle), this screws things up.

To check if your keyboard does this, load a simple instrument, then play a note and look at the polyphony meter. If it's double what it should be, then that's probably your problem.


----------



## nathantboler (Jan 23, 2019)

YaniDee said:


> Same here..I kind of noticed it when I first tried it, but figured I'd get back to it..Well I got back to it, and yes the "normal" arp holds, and not only that but sometimes it allows adding more notes, and sometimes not..and the "hold +" doesn't behave properly..I tried the built in script editor arpeggietor, it works as it should (normal stops on key off).
> Maybe it should be mentioned to tech support, but I'm not going to lose any sleep over it..


Please send me an email at [email protected] and we'll get it sorted out.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 23, 2019)

Mike Greene said:


> To check if your keyboard does this, load a simple instrument, then play a note and look at the polyphony meter. If it's double what it should be, then that's probably your problem.



Alternatively, load the MIDI Monitor multiscript and set it to Verbose mode.


----------



## richard kurek (Jan 23, 2019)

i have issues using another app where any input has an extreme delay , i did find somehow the usb hubs with unrelated hardware is the problem as i unplug usb cables the delay get less , maybe you have usb hub issues also, a long shot!

another issue using audiobro choir notes would hang , this was caused by having my nektar controller connected usb and midi, ya i know stupid thing to do !


----------



## YaniDee (Jan 23, 2019)

Mike Greene said:


> To check if your keyboard does this, load a simple instrument, then play a note and look at the polyphony meter. If it's double what it should be, then that's probably your problem.


Thanks for the suggestion, and it turns out that my keyboard does send out double notes ( M Audio Oxygen) . That can explain certain misc issues. However in this case, it also happens using the Kontakt 5.8 built in KB.


----------



## YaniDee (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm back..In my opinion, the problem is 100% in the Cathedral of Junk v2 arpeggiator.
I'm basing this on the fact that I also own Glass Beach v2, and Imbibaphones v2 which have the same arpeggiator and features. Neither of them produce this problem, using either the built in Kontakt keyboard, or my external "double note producing" usb keyboard. In these libraries, the arpeggiator works perfectly normally. This is in a standalone scenario, I have not yet tested it in a DAW.


----------



## YaniDee (Jan 23, 2019)

Seems like everyone lost interest all of a sudden!


----------



## John Claus (Jan 23, 2019)

dbudimir said:


> I just installed it and am having the exact same problem. Stand alone and in Logic. Bummer! I don't have time in the next week or two to try and figure it out but I will check back here regularly.



Alright, then, we have a solution!!! Problem solved!! I sent dbudimir's post about also having the problem to Nathan at Soundiron, and Nathan talked to their tech who said there was one variable line of code that might produce the problem. The tech made a tweak, Nathan sent me a new download link, and the problem's solved. Thanks to everybody for pitching in and to dbudimir for showing up with the same problem. Now, who gets the $25? dbudimir or the Soundiron tech??

Happy new year!


----------



## dflood (Jan 23, 2019)

dflood said:


> This sure sounds like a problem that only Soundiron can sort out.


Ahem. It looks like I called it back on Sunday, but I’m just glad you got it sorted out. You can send the $25 to a good cause.


----------



## dbudimir (Jan 23, 2019)

John Claus said:


> Alright, then, we have a solution!!! Problem solved!! I sent dbudimir's post about also having the problem to Nathan at Soundiron, and Nathan talked to their tech who said there was one variable line of code that might produce the problem. The tech made a tweak, Nathan sent me a new download link, and the problem's solved. Thanks to everybody for pitching in and to dbudimir for showing up with the same problem. Now, who gets the $25? dbudimir or the Soundiron tech??
> 
> Happy new year!



As much as would like $25 for having and reporting the same problem, it should go to the Soundiron tech for his speedy solution. Maybe the tech could buy Nathan a beer with it also. It's so nice to have a company like Soundiron that can act that fast to fix a problem. Glad I found your post.

Happy New Year,
Dave Budimir


----------



## jason.d (Jan 23, 2019)

dflood said:


> Ahem. It looks like I called it back on Sunday, but I’m just glad you got it sorted out. You can send the $25 to a good cause.



Yep! There really wasn’t anything else left.

Super glad to hear it’s working out. Cheers!


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 23, 2019)

If it were one line of code creating the problem, it should've happened on all the machines... Pretty bizarre.


----------



## John Claus (Jan 24, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> If it were one line of code creating the problem, it should've happened on all the machines... Pretty bizarre.



I know, right?!


----------



## John Claus (Jan 24, 2019)

dflood said:


> Ahem. It looks like I called it back on Sunday, but I’m just glad you got it sorted out. You can send the $25 to a good cause.



Right on... thanks and will do... I'm thinking the Women's Audio Mission... https://www.womensaudiomission.org/


----------

